# budget blue ray player



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking for a budget blue ray player. its for relatives who are not that tech savy. I have not bought one so I am trying to figure out what is junk and what is a decent price point. I see refurbs on woot from 40 dollars. What is a good HDMI, dont care about 3D, blue ray player for under 100 dollars?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

If you are looking at budget players for relatives there are a few name brands that are good and normally under $100. Brands like Panasonic, Samsung, LG that you can find at a Walmart, Best Buy.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd recommend a Sony S5100 if you need built-in Wi-Fi, can be had for about $80.00 or an S1100 if you can get by with a wired connection or no internet connection. Also assumes your relatives can utilize the HDMI connections as most new Blu-ray players only have HDMI outputs.
Panasonic also has some very good players for about the same price, though I personally have not had very good luck with them, for others they have been rock solid units.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

that S5100 has a very odd shape!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Panasonic BDT225 is a great deal and includes wireless for $89
I own three different Panasonic bluray players and not one of them has ever given me any issues. One of them is over 5 years old now


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sort of, it is only the top that is a bit odd. Of course hardly any of the Blu-ray players are big enough to place anything on to of so it doesn't make a whole lot of difference. Come to think of it, most all Blu-ray players have something odd about them these days.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks i will pick up the Panasonic BDT225


----------

